# Anyone Know how to use True RTA ?



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.trueaudio.com/


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Do you have a specific question?


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

I was wonderering how you could use it as a spl meter.. When I used a real SPL Meter according to the Pioneer user manual , it said use the test tone and hold the spl meter at ear level at the sweet spot , which sadly enough is almost the center of the room since i have wall to wall couches and recliners.. Set at 78db according to manual.. So I did and my Rear surrounds and right and left surrounds seem a little loud .. So I found tru rta and thought it would work as well by setting up a mic in the same spot as the spl meter but I get different reading.. Oh well maybe I should have asked has anyone used TRUERTA and how they like it .. I am going to play with it more today and I still have the RS SPL meter that I borrowed so will see what happens.. Thanks for any help..


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I never used it as a meter. RTA is used as a relative measurement tool. To use it as a SPL you have to calibate to some reference. The RS is fine to use as a reference for most purposes. I have TrueRTA but frankly, I don't ever use it. REW is a much more useful tool and real time analysis is of limited value.


----------



## media (Jun 2, 2009)

If I were to use another program other than REW
I would useSpectrum Analizer Pro Live 2009 from pas-products (just google it I can not post the link)
Easy to use and has a lot of features.

Much better than True RTA


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

the_diyr said:


> my Rear surrounds and right and left surrounds seem a little loud


Any chance you were facing the front of the room and holding the meter out in front of you?
(partially blocking the sound from the surrounds)


----------

